# need advice on steroids



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

hia just joined the forum, ive been messin about with steroids since i was 17 didnt have a clue about them, im 21 an always been in 2 weightliftin an about to start a cycle. ive done pleny of research on the net this time tho. my question is will anti estrogens and hcg prevent me from feelin so fookin deepressed when i come of them.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

they will help a whole lot. the fact that they will stimulate natural test production alone makes your depression go away faster.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

HCG is definately recommended for a recovery to help the testes begin producicing natural testosterone again as without it it will take a while, novladex needs to be used with this though.

As swole said they will help a great deal with depression.

J


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

With all due respect, you probably don't know a whole lot about proper training and diet. Thus, when you come off you are unable to train/eat properly in order to maintain your gains. I'm sorry sport, but steroids at 17 is not a good idea. If you can't make progress naturally from the ages of 16-24 then you need to learn how to eat and train. In my opinion, anyone who does gear before 21 (25 is probably more like it, but I do not want to offend too many people here) is "not smart".

That said, welcome to Musclechat.

Put down the gear, and train naturally for the next 4 years. Then, after 4 years of learning how to eat/train and researching steroids you can put together an awesome stack and make it worthwhile.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

pheraps i didnt make my situitoin clear enough, BUT i was only askin for pct advice from ppl who know wot theyre talkin aboutabout. like i said ive always been in 2 weight liftin. i know a decent amount about trainin an diet from hours of reading. like i said cos ive always been in 2 weight liftin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

gettin swole.zx9jas, say ive done a 10 week cycle and started my pct on time how long an how bad do u think the depression would last, i really need to hear this from ppl who know the score.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

It depends on what you have been using, also the depression is different with some people, if you find out the right pct for your body the depression should not happen. I know depression can be a bitch but it is a traumatic thing for the body and screws about with your test level. If the correct pct is chosen the test levels can be returned to normal producion and the quicker this can be done the better. HCG will aid the natural producion in the testes so if you are prode to depression this is a must.

J


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Depression is a common symptom of people who do not follow proper pct.

I have done gear AND followed proper and effective pct. You did steroids without proper PCT. PCT is probably the most important part of a cycle.

That said, what's done is done and it sounds like you have now done some research. I have listed all the supplements I take for PCT in another thread. Type PCT in the search engine and you will be able to read it. More importantly, the pct protocols of other members will also be discussed.

I would be more than happy to help you

You should make sure that you are not clinically depressed. People with mental/emotional issues should not be fooling around with steroids. I am in no way anti-steroid and I think that the media's protrayal of gear is mainly ill-founded hysteria. However, I do know a guy who has manic depression. He did not like the sexual side-effects that he got from his depression meds so he stopped taking them. He was somewhat moody after that - sad and quiet one day, happy and energetic the next - but still pretty cool. Then he started in on steroids despite my warnings (negative criticism as you put it). He ended up throwing his wife into a wall during a fight. He moved out of his house and slept on a friends couch for six weeks before reconciling. I am about looking out for your friends and fellow bodybuilders.

Keep in mind that in the example noted above I originally tried to dissuade him from taking gear, however, once I realized he was going to anyway I told him to get back on his meds first. I said that once he was on 500mg/week of test that bad sexual side-effects would be non-existant. He did not listen. Similarly, you do not seem interested in my first suggestion (training naturally and waiting a few years before doing another cycle) so my second suggestion is put together a solid pct before starting. Make sure you have EVERYTHING before even starting. I knew a guy whose clomid shipment was delayed and he ended up starting his pct a week late. It was by far his worse pct experience...one of the main symptoms of his poorly planned pct was MAJOR depression. Study the clearance time of the gear you will be taking to ensure your pct is timed perfectly.

Scotty, I do not want you to leave. Please respect steroids, they are powerful compounds.

Take care, GTF


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Listen you two both need to calm it on down and stop layin cracks on each other. GTF, I don't know if you're a mod or not, but I know I am and this behavior shouldn't be tolerated. We're here to help one another, not flame one another.


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

GettinSwole, I AM trying to help him.

However, I totally respect your advice. I will tone it down and change my approach/attitude from now on.

Scotty, I apologize if you found my remarks offensive. I would ask that you reflect on what I said before simply reacting. There are some smart-ass remarks in there (sorry  ) but there is also some sound advice.

Cheers, GTForce


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

I realize you're trying to help, but it needs to be done constructively. I am going to edit out all the garbage from both of you guys posts... try to keep it positive from here on out.


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Scotty, I believe adding HCG to your cycle/pct would be very helpful. Enter HCG into the search engine and read up on it. Some people avoid HCG because it means more pokes and some do not like needles. Keep in mind that HCG is shot with an insulin needle and is a total breeze to shoot.

I am sorry we got off on the wrong foot. Take a look at this thread on Chad Nicholls' site ; http://www.chadnicholls.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21438

They are discussing juicing at a young age. There is some good info, both pro and con. Be strong, smart and safe...and stick around, I'm sure you could be a great help to other guys on the board.

Cheers, GTF


----------

